# prepare toddler for xray



## MamaKye (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Mamas. I was wondering if there's anything I can do for my ds before and after an xray, cat scan or something of that nature to help protect him from exposure to radiation? TIA


----------



## lauren (Nov 20, 2001)

Have you already thought of Rescue Remedy? I have used that for kids for many different things. Do you have a homeopath or holistic pediatrician you can ask? It is an excellent question.


----------



## Vivien57 (Feb 20, 2010)

Chocolate, berries and seaweed all have anti radiation properties. Maybe try to include some of them in meals in the days leading up to it.


----------

